# electrician expected to do everthing Com. kit hood



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

The only thing I have every been expected to do was provide power and make sure the Shunts all tripped. I've never had to test the unit, normally its another service that does that. Granted, I've only ever done a single unit, but as a Resi guy, I was so far over my head that I will never tackle another.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

They are dumping everything on you if your scope was providing the shunts. Fire alarm and control people need to be involved also unless of course you did that also. I have a buddy who went through this about 2 years ago at a restaurant and the GC tried to dump everything on him. He had a pretest, his shunts worked and he said my scope is done and they were like what do you mean. They try to dump it on the electrician providing power for the shunts because the control electricians are notoriously hard to get a hold of....dont fall for it


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

3-words: Scope of Work.

Generally speaking, whoever actually purchased the hood should be responsible for providing the services for “starting”it up. If they don’t have the skill set or it’s a union thing then they or thee GC should work it out.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

That's not your job, in fact, you may not even be licensed to do it.
Tell him to call his mechanical sub.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

ALL equipment start-ups are by OTHERS.

That provision ought to be in your Scope of Work.

In 3-phase world, it's 50:50 that the rotation will be correct. It makes no sense for you or any EC to be standing around to flop two conductors. ( I always love to flop T1 and T3 )

There is NO WAY that any EC can keep up with all the bells and whistles that engineers keep adding on to utilization equipment.

So why even put your toe in the water?

The standard drill around here is to have everything sweet, but with the safety switches in the OFF position.

The GC is informed that ONLY the other sub (typ HVAC// elevator) should touch the gear... and bring it into service.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Here we do all electrical wiring with shunt trips and a firm the specializes in kitchen hood exhaust fans. If they want you to take the responsibility sub it out mark it up and make money.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

We excluded ASNUL wiring in a recent scope. They wanted me to design and wire it anyway. I did it on time and material. Was the first one I ever did. Turned out alright. Old kitchen hoods didn't have an integrated fire suppression system so it was all micro switches, relays, contactors and shunt trip breakers. Worked perfectly. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

We provide power and make sure the shunts all trip. We provide LV wiring to room sensor, duct and gas valve during rough in, But we don't terminate any of the LV.
The Installer has a guy that that's all they do.

I have had installers in Indiana leave all the control panels on the floor and tell the GC that the electrician does that.
Wrong, I don't


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

HAVAC guy sets fans , make up air , hangs hood
Plumber sets gas shut off valve . 
Ansul guy sets can , 
Then we hook up everystuff test and go home .

Fire and city do inspection and when it passes and it will we get a check so does everybody else . 

YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAA

That is how its done .


----------

